# SIG SAUER Academy Tactical Times July 2009‏



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

TACTICAL TIMES
Training Newsletter For Armed Professionals And Responsible Citizens

SPECIALS

Registrations must be made by phone with the Training Coordinator at 603-418-8181 to receive the advertised discount.

End of Summer Vacation Special! Take the family to scenic Hampton Beach (only 15 minutes away) and take a week of phenomenal training at 30% off!

Civilian Response to Terrorist Threats
Aug 24 - 25
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODMmMTgzMDQ1?cid=203&ccid=24
Learn the mindset, tactics, techniques, and likely targets of the organized terrorist. Geared toward the responsible, armed citizen, this course blends lecture, multi-media, and defensive firearms tactics into realistic skill sets for the prepared individual.

Civilian Response to Terrorist Threats - Force-on-Force
Aug 26
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODQmMTgzMDQ1?cid=243&ccid=24
Taken after the 2-day course, or, as a stand-alone training opportunity, this course is a ful
l day of Force-on-Force training scenarios against live opponents. Training takes on a whole new dimension when your targets shoot back.

Extreme Close Quarters Battle - Long Guns
Aug 27 - 28
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODUmMTgzMDQ1?cid=244&ccid=24
Learn to fight up close with your rifle or shotgun, from arms-reach to contact distance, this course will expose both strengths and weaknesses of long guns employed in typical home defense and urban scenarios.

Combine all 3 for a 5-day package. Regularly $985, specially offered at $690. Save 30%!

Back To School Specials for August - Save 20%

Low Light Operator
Aug 10
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODYmMTgzMDQ1?cid=22&ccid=10
Regularly $195, special offer at $156

Self Defense Law & Basic Threat Management Seminar
Aug 22
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODcmMTgzMDQ1?cid=161&ccid=24
Regularly $195, special offer at $156

Active Shooter Response
Aug 17 - 18*
http:/
/sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODgmMTgzMDQ1?cid=215&ccid=11
*Restricted to Law Enforcement, Military and Armed Professionals
Regularly $495, special offer at $396

FEATURED CLASSES - EPPING, NH

Land Navigation
Sep 12 - 13
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExODkmMTgzMDQ1?cid=129&ccid=24
For the serious outdoors explorer, this 2-day course will introduce and enforce new skills. GPS, compass, and altimeter navigation coupled with low-light, night, and long range courses prepare the student for any navigational challenge.

Handgun Hunting (in partnership w/ Ruger®)
Sep 19 - 20
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTAmMTgzMDQ1?cid=201&ccid=10
Prepare yourself for the hunting season or take on a new challenge! This course covers equipment selection, modes of field carry, marksmanship fundamentals, alternative shooting positions, and more.

Police Sniper I
Sep 28 - Oct 2*
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTEmMTgzMDQ1?cid=153&ccid=1
1
Focusing on the science rather than the art, this course is designed to enhance the skills of the assigned marksman/observer relative to tactical scoped rifle marksmanship, fieldcraft, and observation. *Restricted to Law Enforcement, Military, and Armed Professionals.

FEATURED CLASSES - SATELLITE TRAINING FACILITIES

Executive Protection Tactics - Aug 26 - 28
Independence, MO
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTImMTgzMDQ1?cid=186&ccid=24
For the protection specialist or those tasked with the responsibility, this course focuses on tactical skills in CONUS based operations. Protective walking and driving formations, defensive tactics, use of vehicles in a tactical environment, vehicles and ballistics, force-on-force scenarios, and more.

Shooting Out of Your Comfort Zone - Aug 29
Woodbury, GA
Rochester, NY
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTMmMTgzMDQ1?cid=172&ccid=0
For the intermediate to advanced level shooter, breaking out of your comfor
t zone is all about speed . . . speed of presentation, speed of delivery, speed of transition, and speed of recovery.

Intermediate Practical Handgun Skills (Handgun 103) - Sep 12
Midland, VA - Range 82
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTQmMTgzMDQ1?cid=237&ccid=0
A "primer" for our more advanced courses, or just a tune-up for more advanced shooters, this course focuses on gun handling skills, presentation, shooting while moving, single-handed techniques, and reloading.

TACTICAL TIP

SHOOTING UNDER STRESS

Sure, you go to the range when you can. Every year or two you take a professional class and tune up your skills. You may even get in some force-on-force training once in a rare while. However, if you are looking for an inexpensive bang for your buck to maximize and (more importantly) test your abilities under stress, then join your local gun club and compete in an action shooting match.

Whether you shoot an IDPA® match, IPSC/USPSA® match, Steel Challen
ge® match, or 3-Gun, you are sure to put your shooting skills to the test. Action shooting matches truly test your ability to shoot, perform reloads, move and shoot, and think in a fairly stressful environment. No, there isn't anybody shooting back at you. But that 16-year-old kid who shoots before you and smokes the stage with perfect hits and a blazing fast time will make you work for your shots. Especially after you just finished telling him how many years you've been shooting and all the schools you've attended. Its go time now! You will be under the watchful eye of range officials, spectators, and other competitors. Believe me, this is stressful. It took me many years to get myself to a shooting competition. I always thought, "that's not my thing", or, "I train for the 'real world'". Well, let me be the first to tell you, when that 16-year-old amateur smoked me in a match, it was humbling, and it was the real world. Bottom line; the action shooting sports will increase your 
speed, force you to think and shoot, force you to move and shoot, and it will be stressful. Oh yeah . . . you'll have fun too! Guaranteed.

Adam Painchaud
Senior Instructor

To learn more, try these following courses:

Advanced Competitive Pistol w/ Max Michel
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTUmMTgzMDQ1?cid=292&ccid=25

Introduction to IDPA
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTYmMTgzMDQ1?cid=170&ccid=24

Skill Drills for the Competitive Shooter
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTcmMTgzMDQ1?cid=178&ccid=10

Introduction to Competitive 3 Gun
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTgmMTgzMDQ1?cid=202&ccid=12

The Q Course
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDExOTkmMTgzMDQ1?cid=232&ccid=10

Competition Handgun 250 w/ Ron Avery
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDEyMDAmMTgzMDQ1?cid=259&ccid=10

NEWS & MUSE

Item 1:

Press Release 25 July 2009:

Epping, NH and Tulsa, OK - Two of the industry's mo
st prestigious firearms and tactical training schools in the United States, the SIG SAUER Academy and The United States Shooting Academy, have announced a training partnership to better serve both their armed professional and responsible citizen clientele. Both academies will begin offering courses at each other's main facilities in early Fall '09. Additionally, a series of jointly developed, co-branded training courses will be introduced.

"There is a tremendous amount of synergy between our two organizations. The opportunity to co-develop and co-teach courses tailored to the needs of our clients is truly unique for our industry," remarked George Harris, Director of Training for SIG SAUER. Mike Seeklander, Chief Operating Officer for USSA remarked, "Over the years we have worked with SIG SAUER and this evolution in partnership is clearly a win-win not only for both academies, but for our valued men and women who wear a uniform and to the responsible citizen."

Be on the look
out for other great announcements and special offerings from SIG SAUER and the US Shooting Academy.
For more information on the SIG SAUER Academy, visit SIG SAUER Academy - personal protection and firearms training
For up to date information from the US Shooting Academy, visit U.S. Shooting Academy or contact their office at 1-800-441-8772 x12003
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDEyMDEmMTgzMDQ1

Item 2:

The new Competition / Tactical training range complex is nearly complete at the Academy's Epping, NH location. Containing 9 new ranges with both steel and paper target arrays, we are hoping to host our first couple of matches in September. Check the website for details.

FEATURED PRODUCT

P226 Combat
http://sigarmsnews.com/L2wuaHRtbD8xMDEyMDImMTgzMDQ1?categoryid=7&productid=243


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone taken the defensive carbine?


----------

